# Freebox TV + Airport Extreme



## EppO (28 Mai 2008)

J'ai un souci plus que bizarre avec ma freebox HD qui est raccordée au switch de mon airport extreme lui même relié en CPL à ma freebox ADSL. Pour faire simple, voilà un schéma:

FBX HD <== ethernet ==> AEBS <== CPL ==> FBX ADSL (mode routeur + DHCP)

tout marchait très bien, l'airport diffuse les adresses IP recues par le DHCP de la freebox, le boitier HD arrive à se connecter, tout roulait... jusqu'au dernier firmware de l'airport extreme.
Depuis le 7.3.1, tout fonctionne mais pas la FBX HD, elle se bloque à l'étape réseau. Au début, j'ai pensé au nouveau firmware de la freebox HD (oui parce que moi je suis con, j'upgrade l'airport ET la freebox en même temps...), mais comme personne d'autre n'avait le souci... 
Heureusement, je peux downgrader le firmware grâce à l'interface de l'airport et avec le 7.2.1, ca fonctionne de nouveau, mais bon du coup point de Time Machine...  

J'ai du mal à voir ce qui cloche, si ca vient de la FBX (HD ou ADSL) ou de l'airport même si mes soupçons pèsent plus sur l'airport vu que le changement de firmware résoud le pb, mais comme je ne connais pas le fonctionnement de la freebox HD, je ne sais pas ce qui cloche (le multicast, les requetes RTSP, ...), donc difficile de faire un bugreport à Apple


----------



## Archaon59 (1 Juin 2008)

Houlà ça me parait bien compliqué tes branchements :rateau: !

Perso, j'ai branché l'Airport Extreme au routeur Freebox, j'ai désactivé le Wifi et le routage de la Freebox pour laisser l'Airport Extreme s'en occuper, et ma Freebox HD fonctionne grâce au Wifi (la désactivation du Wifi n'est effective que pour le réseau domestique, celui de la Freebox HD est à part) .

On à donc boîtier Freebox avec Wifi et routage désactivé <-- ethernet --> Airport extreme en routage
Et en parallèle boîtier Freebox avec Wifi et routage désactivé <-- Wifi --> Freebox HD

Je n'ai aucun problème du tout, ça fonctionne super  !

As tu essayer de réinitialiser la Freebox HD (débranchage/rebranchage 3 fois d'affilé) puis de la brancher en ethernet sur le boîtier Freebox (comme à l'installation) ?


----------



## EppO (4 Juin 2008)

J'ai également coupé le wifi de la freebox ADSL, mais entre la freebox HD et ADSL je n'ai pas le choix, depuis janvier les boitiers HD envoyés par Free n'ont plus de Wifi, on peut le connecter soit par ethernet, soit par CPL.
Vu la distance entre les 2 boitiers, forcément j'ai opté pour le CPL, niveau débit ca roule, j'ai juste le problème de réseau entre les 2 avec le nouveau firmware.
Tu pourrais essayer par hasard de passer en ethernet ton boitier HD sur l'aiport extreme pour voir s'il arrive à choper le réseau quand même ? (ca devrait être équivalent à ma config vu que le CPL n'est qu'en fait un cable ethernet par l'electricité). Merci pour l'aide éventuelle


----------



## Archaon59 (6 Juin 2008)

Je regarde ça ce soir .


----------



## Archaon59 (6 Juin 2008)

J'ai branché la Freebox HD sur un des 4 ports ethernet de la box, aucun soucis, j'ai pu regarder la (belle) défaite de Monfils . A moins que ce ne soit un bug :rateau:...

As tu contacté l'assistance spéciale Mac de Free ?


----------



## EppO (19 Juin 2008)

(désolé pour le délai, j'étais en vacances)

assistance spéciale mac de Free ?? je connaissais pas, je vais tenter de ce pas 
C'est quand même bizarre que l'ethernet ait un comportement différent. Tu utilises quel DHCP, celui de l'airport ou de la freebox ADSL ?
Merci en tout cas pour tes tests ! c'est sympa de pouvoir faire des tests croisés


----------



## Archaon59 (20 Juin 2008)

J'ai désactivé le DHCP de la Freebox pour laisser l'Airport s'en occuper .


----------



## EppO (1 Juillet 2008)

bon, ben avec le nouveau firmware 7.3.2, ca marche nickel... c'était donc bien l'airport qui ne faisait pas pont (en tout cas pour le DHCP) avec le firmware moisi 7.3.1
enfin je vais pouvoir tester time machine !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je relève le topic mais j'ai un problème avec ma Freebox HD et mon Airport Extrème.
Mon réseau est le suivant :
Freebox ======> Airport Extreme =====> Freebox HD

Ma Freebox est en mode routeur mais pas de WiFi de la Free juste du Airport
Le problème c'est que ma Freebox HD reste sur "Reseau" :/

EDIT : Sa fonctionne correctement en "Mode Pont" Bizarre


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

Personnes pour m'aider ???


----------

